# oldschool punch 150 amp



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I came up on an oldschool punch 150 amp my dad found and gave to me. If its my old one i had long ago, it doesnt work. The ground wire came off and touched the housing and it hasnt worked since. Would it be worth trying to get fixed or should i forget about it? I know theyre good amps cuz it powered my 2 12's and they hit hard. Oh and its missing the wiring harness that plugs into it allowing the speakers to be wired up.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

wannabelowrider said:


> I came up on an oldschool punch 150 amp my dad found and gave to me. If its my old one i had long ago, it doesnt work. The ground wire came off and touched the housing and it hasnt worked since. Would it be worth trying to get fixed or should i forget about it? I know theyre good amps cuz it powered my 2 12's and they hit hard. Oh and its missing the wiring harness that plugs into it allowing the speakers to be wired up.


Pics or it didn't happen! :dunno:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Brahma Brian said:


> Pics or it didn't happen! :dunno:


 I'll get some real soon


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Fuck i hate the mobile layout. I always have a hard time posting pics.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Finally got some pics attachmentid=366988&stc=1&d=1316871773 http://attachmentid=366989&stc=1&d=1316872041http ://


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=367008&stc=1&d=1316881352


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...ckford+fosgate+plug&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...ckford+fosgate+plug&_sacat=See-All-Categories


 Oh hell yea, thanx bro. Now what do i gotta do if my ground came off and touched the housing?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Take it apart an see if theres anything noticibly burnt.Fix it or send it off or find a local electronic shop that fixes shit.Hell i took a old PPI to the loical votech electronics department.An they fixed it an all i had to do was pay for the parts..Cost $ 5.00


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Ill have to do that this weekend.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Love those old Fosgate amps!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Anybody kno the specs on these? Its gotta be alot if it powered my 2 12's back in the day.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?
i took my amp apart and didnt see anything noticably burnt but did notice some sap looking gunk around the ground connection. Idk if this is normal
attachmentid=368403&stc=1&d=1317128708


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Anybody :dunno:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I just will have to connect this amp to my boys system and see what it does.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

wannabelowrider said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?
> i took my amp apart and didnt see anything noticably burnt but did notice some sap looking gunk around the ground connection. Idk if this is normal
> attachmentid=368403&stc=1&d=1317128708


Looks perfectly normal to me, what you are seeing is just the resin flux from the flux core solder that was used to solder the board.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Brahma Brian said:


> Looks perfectly normal to me, what you are seeing is just the resin flux from the flux core solder that was used to solder the board.


----------

